# Beenden einer Schulaufgabe gegen Bezahlung



## Ahnungslos24 (19. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,

ich benötige unbedingt Hilfe bei einer Schulaufgabe und bekomme es zeitlich nicht mehr hin. Habe schon angefangen, das Grundgerüst steht. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich per PN anschreiben 
Bezahle fair!

MFG


----------

